# 210 scape update 3/17/08



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

wow guys that flourish eccel really does great stuff ive never seen my plants this green and healthy also with the 2 new lights on the ends vicious

new additions well my tigar lotus from the first batch i bought only 1 plant made it from the bucket for 2 days to the tank

ahhahh so i bought 2 more also 2 pennyworts although 1 has a very much smaller leaf but is the same size plants

my lutea is beautifil my micro swords are doing alot better with the more light every thing else is doing great as well

still some stuff to shift around but eventully


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Badass driftood. I need a piece like that...


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

yeah i talked the guy down from 179 to 120 for it as it was much bigger but i had to cut stuff off it cause it wouldnt fit


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

There growing well....


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Can't wait to see what it looks like when it's all grown in!


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

lookin good. Whats are those small plants called that sortof look like grass?


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

micro swords


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

barbianj said:


> micro swords


yeah they are


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

lookin good, plants are growing nice!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

lookin good p-man


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

thanks guys it gotta be a little more light and eccel cause these plants would never have grown this much in the small period of time and eccel is very inexpensive once initially dosed


----------

